# Stupid video text message :(....



## niksaki (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey there everyone

this has been bothering me and im not sure if there would be anything i can do or not...

ok so yesterday i got one of those video text messages on my mobile..anyway thinking it would be a funny one that gets sent around from person to person, it was of a boy (probably around the age of 10 or something) he is sitting on a bed reading a book, then comes along this guy who walks up to him and full on slaps/punches him into a cupboard, the poor boy went flying then his dog came running to see if he was ok, and all you can hear is people laughing.....




i cant stop thinking about it, it is making me sick that someone can do that....i dont know where the message come from i know it would be a send along one, but its real. and someone out there done that and that is child abuse! i know you will probably think im silly or whatever but i cant stop thinking about it....



is there anything anyone can do, can things like this be reported, can it be tracked back or anything? it breaks my heart to know people do these things....


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

i think u should show it to the police

they might be able to do sth ~ when sth like this happen in hk with animals or sth like that they show it on tv and the police are forced to do things!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 9, 2007)

I know there have been cases of animal cruelty on myspace videos and also youtube, and other internet video sites, and the people were arrested. Those people informed the site where it was posted and the authorities got involved. So child abuse would also be investigated. Since yours was a text message, I dont know who you can send it to that would be best. I cant believe the people were laughing, what kind of crap is that? That makes me so mad. It's good people are so stupid as to make videos of crap like that, b/c then people can action against them.

*1-800-4-A-CHILD* (1-800-422-4453)- I forgot about this, it's the child abuse hotline where people report it. You can call this free number. They answer questions, so you could probably ask about where to report the video.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 9, 2007)

Gosh I am getting nauseous just reading your post. I don't know what I would have done if I had to see the abuse. Unbelieveable - the cruel, idiotic things people will do for a laugh.

I can remember seeing a segment on the news that profiled these kinds of attacks. Unfortunately, I don't remember the area, but you can bet that other idiots will find it funny and try to do it in their communities.

I would show it to the police as well. And let your server know what you received. If enough people complain, maybe the server will stop sending images like that.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think u should show it to the policethey might be able to do sth ~ when sth like this happen in hk with animals or sth like that they show it on tv and the police are forced to do things!

I agree to! If you show it to the police they will most likely show it on tv in hopes that they will get help identifying the people in the message. i think you can be anonymous if you are scared that something might happen to you. But def, show it to the police. I am glad you care so much, a lot of people would just pass it along and not do a single thing about it.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 9, 2007)

That is so sick! Creeps that did this..



ugh I am lost for words! I would definitely go to the police and show them the video.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats Awfull!

Why anyone would do that is beyond me...they must be sick...try reporting it to the police....cant hurt..


----------



## Bexy (Jul 9, 2007)

Please report it. You never know the cops may be able to track this sicko down. People that so stuff like that make me sick. Then to make a video and have other people forward on and on is just as sick.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

That's awful. I would report it or something.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2007)

Call the cops! im disgusted.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey there,

thankyou for your replys, well i decided i am going to the police i will show then the message and they can then take whatever action they think is best..its just too bloody sad.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree that the video should go to the authorities.

That's just unbelievable cruel, and even I'm sick after hearing about that.

It's not cute or funny: it's downright evil!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

I just read this, and I got chills and felt nauseaus, all at once, it is so terrible. Please report this!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 21, 2007)

I am so glad that you are reporting it to the authorities! Whoever sent that is a sicko!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats horrible.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 21, 2007)

That's awful! All I could picture is my sweet little 8 year old reading a book on his bed peacefully and someone doing that to him!! I would be furious!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh that makes me sick! Please let us know if you hear anything from the police


----------

